# iPad Air 2 2015 toujours problème de vibration ?



## Mikael54 (22 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous je voulais savoir si Apple avais corriger discrètement le problème de vibration de son de l'iPad air 2 car vu qu'est sorti iOS 9 il vont l'inclure dans les nouvelle tablette de 2015. Car pour l'avoir posséder une semaine je n'ai pas du tout aimer le problème de vibration qui pour moi est un réel défaut au point que jai plutôt garder mon iPad Air 1 donc je pense que le problème á peut être été régler avec cette mouture de 2015 quelqu'un pourrait confirmer ou non ma thèse ?? Merci d'avance


----------



## Vanton (22 Septembre 2015)

Aucune chance pour que ça soit réglé de manière logicielle... À moins de réduire drastiquement la puissance du haut parleur, ce qui ne serait pas génial.

Non c'est certainement un problème de structure : comme pour l'iPhone 6 la finesse a primé sur la rigidité et le métal est trop fin et vibre.

Comme l'iPad n'a pas évolué sur ce point le problème n'a quasiment aucune chance d'avoir disparu


----------



## wip (23 Septembre 2015)

Moi, je trouve ça genial pour jouer, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un retour haptique quand je roule sur les vibreurs.
Aussi fun que les manettes des consoles !


----------



## Mikael54 (23 Septembre 2015)

Vanton merci pour ta réponse, mais je crois qu'il s'agit surtout d'une puissance trop accrue des haut parleur qui provoque ces vibration et je te l'accorde la finesse n'arrange rien mais c'est réaliste qu'Apple ai modifier les haut parleur à cause du buzz qu'à fait l'histoire du vibragate à la sorti du Air 2.

Wip c'est peut être fun pour les jeux mais pour regarder des film ou série c'est carrément désagréable je t'assure


----------



## Lestat1886 (26 Septembre 2015)

Pour tout ce qui est film ou derie c'est quand meme mieux avec un casque ou des écouteurs


----------



## wip (29 Septembre 2015)

Ceci dit, j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir de sons "parasites" du à des vibrations sur mon iPad Air 2. J'ai plutot un iPad qui vibre comme le ferai une enceinte ou un caisson de basse.


----------



## Vanton (29 Septembre 2015)

Oui le son n'est pas déformé, c'est simplement la coque alu qui vibre


----------



## Mikael54 (29 Septembre 2015)

Oui nous sommes bien d'accord c'est une vibration du à la finesse de l'iPad Air 2 et aussi à cause de la puissance trop élevé des haut parleurs. En attendant c'est un vrai défaut de conception car très désagréable au moment de regarder une série où jouer à un jeu.


----------



## Vanton (29 Septembre 2015)

Tout le monde n'y est pas sensible je pense.

Il y a des années, lors de la sortie des premiers MacBook Pro unibody, certains utilisateurs qui avaient configuré leur modèle avec un disque 7200tr/min se plaignaient ici même des vibrations que ces disques durs plus rapides engendraient.

D'autres n'avaient rien remarqué et une fois conscients de ces vibrations ils n'en étaient pas pour autant gênés. Alors que certains acheteurs trouvaient ça insupportable.


----------

